# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  How to say in Spanish...

## The_lamb

How to say Ukraine in Spanish? My dictionary doesn’t have it. They think Ukraine is not that important to be in a dictionary. Bastards   ::  
One Mexican-American girl told me it is Ukrainia, but another girl said it is the same as in English. I just want to say: Yo soy de…

----------


## Yura

Ukraine in Spanish can be said both ways, with "k" or with "c". I think both are admitted by the Language Academy, though I

----------


## The_lamb

Yep, you’re right. That is easy.

----------


## mp510

[quote=The_lamb]Yep, you’re right. That is easy.

----------


## The_lamb

[quote]NO. No quieres decir “Yo soy ucraniana” . No eres un pais en europa este. Eres una persona. Quieres decir "Yo soy de Ucrania". La palabra no cambia porque no es en relacion a t

----------


## mp510

[quote=The_lamb][quote]NO. No quieres decir “Yo soy ucraniana” . No eres un pais en europa este. Eres una persona. Quieres decir "Yo soy de Ucrania". La palabra no cambia porque no es en relacion a t

----------


## The_lamb

ok, now I got it   ::  
thanks

----------


## Pasha

No offence but Mp510 that was utter bullshit! She is correct, I am a native speaker of spanish, 'Soy de ucrania' - I come from ukraine, Soy ucraniano/ucraniana - I'm ukrainian! 
Mirad 
Ucrania - El pa

----------


## Jeff

Pasha is correct, of course. 
сой дэукрАнья
союкраньЯна

----------


## mp510

[quote=Pasha]No offence but Mp510 that was utter @@@@! She is correct, I am a native speaker of spanish, 'Soy de ucrania' - I come from ukraine, Soy ucraniano/ucraniana - I'm ukrainian! 
Mirad 
Ucrania - El pa

----------


## Jeff

[quote=mp510][quote=Pasha]No offence but Mp510 that was utter @@@@! She is correct, I am a native speaker of spanish, 'Soy de ucrania' - I come from ukraine, Soy ucraniano/ucraniana - I'm ukrainian! 
Mirad 
Ucrania - El pa

----------


## Lucas

[quote=mp510][quote=The_lamb][quote]NO. No quieres decir “Yo soy ucraniana” . No eres un pais en europa este. Eres una persona. Quieres decir "Yo soy de Ucrania". La palabra no cambia porque no es en relacion a t

----------


## Pasha

Muchas gracias!   ::   
PS, no hay problema jeje

----------


## monichka

To the Lamb, 
I am sorry you are mad because in your English-Spanish dictionary you couldn't find the correct translation for Ukraine. And to make it worse, some Mexican-American girl didn't even know the correct pronounciation and the right adjective. Something must be done on the matter! 
I understand you perfectly well because I have an Ukranian friend who is very upset when they ask him if he is Russian. He very politely, but in a strong way, answers back he is from Ukraine, and very proud of that.  
Unfortunately people in Mexico generally believe Ukraine and Russia are the same thing, maybe because it has recently, well fourteen years ago, become an independent country. The Orange Revolution in some way has helped open my country's eyes that Ukraine is very different from Russia and in some way has the same problems your people face. It is not very easy living close to a powerful country.  
I believe in Spain, they understand much better the difference between Russia and Ukraine, as they are much more closer and have received a lot more immigration form both countries. 
I do find Ukrainians to be very different from Russians, something like Mexicans from Cubans or Spanish from Portuguese.  
So,  Ukrainians all over the world will have to continue their efforts to make the world understand they are an independent country, very proud,  they are close relatives to Russians, but different on their own.

----------


## The_lamb

> I understand you perfectly well because I have an Ukranian friend who is very upset when they ask him if he is Russian. He very politely, but in a strong way, answers back he is from Ukraine, and very proud of that.

 I don’t get upset when someone asks me if I am Russian. In some way I am (my dad is Russian, my mom is Ukrainian). I love Russian language and culture as much as I love Ukrainian language and culture. But it does upset me a little bit that many people  

> believe Ukraine and Russia are the same thing

 And I do believe Ukraine deserves to be in a Spanish dictionary  ::   ::   ::

----------


## milaia

I'm a native speaker of spanish. If you want to say I'm from Ukraine, you must say: Yo soy de Ucrania (No k, please). If you want to say I'm ukrainian:  
"Yo soy ucrania"  o also "yo soy ucraniana" (women)
"Yo soy ucranio" o also "yo soy ucraniano" (men)

----------


## Tyder

you dont need yo.
You can just say
Soy alto.
I am tall.

----------


## Pasha

> I'm a native speaker of spanish. If you want to say I'm from Ukraine, you must say: Yo soy de Ucrania (No k, please). If you want to say I'm ukrainian:  
> "Yo soy ucrania" o also "yo soy ucraniana" (women) 
> "Yo soy ucranio" o also "yo soy ucraniano" (men)

 No, no. . a lo mejor lo dicen as

----------


## milaia

siento decirte que en Logro

----------


## Pasha

pos, nunca lo he visto   ::

----------


## milaia

No pasa nada  ::   Lo habitual es decir ucraniano, y por eso nos suena raro decir ucranio/a. As&iacute; que para el autor del post mejor decir ucraniano/a porque sino igual en Espa&ntilde;a la gente se pensar&aacute; que lo dices mal  ::

----------


## Rach

Can you tell me what merry christmas is in spanish?  ::

----------


## milaia

Merry Christmas in Spanish is  "feliz navidad"

----------


## tdcinprc

me me me  me *tunes voice*   ::   
*sings* 
feliz navidad... 
feliz navidad...
feliz navidad... 
prospero ano nuovo felicidad 
feliz navidad...
feliz navidad...
feliz navidad... 
prospero ano nuovo felicidad 
I wanna wish you a merry christmas...
I wanna wish you a merry christmas...
I wanna wish you a merry christmas...
from the bottom...
of...
my heeaarrrtt! 
*takes bow*
thank you thank you

----------


## C&amp;#233;sar

> I understand you perfectly well because I have an Ukranian friend who is very upset when they ask him if he is Russian. He very politely, but in a strong way, answers back he is from Ukraine, and very proud of that.
> 			
> 		  I don’t get upset when someone asks me if I am Russian. In some way I am (my dad is Russian, my mom is Ukrainian). I love Russian language and culture as much as I love Ukrainian language and culture. But it does upset me a little bit that many people
> [quote:2qi1jara]believe Ukraine and Russia are the same thing

 And I do believe Ukraine deserves to be in a Spanish dictionary  ::   ::   :: [/quote:2qi1jara] 
Hello Lamb, 
Just to say some things, we in our main dictionary (the one from the Real Academia de la Lengua Espa

----------

